# Uncircumcised celebrities...



## liliesandliars

... I wish they would speak up.

I was just looking over that gallery. Assuming that all those actors listed there actually are intact, think of the influence they could have if, say, some of them agreed to be interviewed on being an intact man and why it would be a good idea to leave a boy's penis whole. Think of the impact it would make on the average American male, to realize that so many of his celebrity-kindred-spirits are actually uncircumcised. We're talking about:

- 2 James Bond's (Sean Connery and Pierce Brosnan)
- 2 Harry Potter foes (Daniel Radcliffe and Ralph Fiennes)
- 2 Star Wars Jedi (Liam Neeson and Ewan McGregor)
- 1 wizard and 1 hobbit in Lord of the Rings (Ian McKellen and Dominic Monoghan)
- 4 from X-Men (Ian McKellen, Patrick Stewart, Hugh Jackman and Alan Cumming)
- 1 Daredevil villain (Colin Farrell)
- 1 King Arthur (Clive Owen)
- 1 Batman (Christian Bale)
- 1 king of the Spartans (Gerard Butler)
- 1 prison breakout (Wentworth ******)
- 2 Johnny Cash's (Johnny Cash himself AND Joaquin Phoenix)
- 1 Neo of the Matrix Revolutions (Keanu Reeves)
- 1 MIB agent (Will Smith)
- 1 agent from Fast and the Furious (Paul Walker)
- 1 popular comedian (Dane Cook)
- 1 Face-Off villain (Nicolas Cage)
- 1 robot gigolo (Jude Law)
- 1 "The King" (Elvis Presley)
- 1 very sarcastic doctor (Hugh Laurie)
- 1 very buff soccer player (David Beckham)
- 1 prince of England (Prince William)

And so many others... Hugh Grant, Leonardo DiCaprio, Navneen Andrews, Michael Cera, Anthony Hopkins, etc... you'd think that they'd get tired of the negative stigma surrounding their intact state in American society. If they wanted to, they could really do something about it just by giving their opinion. Can you guys think of ANY man who isn't a fan of at least SOME of these celebrities? Just a thought I had, I guess. I wish they would DO something.


----------



## LavenderMae

Many of them aren't Americans and although I do wish intact celebrities would take a stand I guess I can understand them not wanting to. Hell we shouldn't even know if they have foreskin or not kwim.

There are some that have spoken out and for some reason I can't think of them right this minute, I'm sure someone else will chime in. I give them many kudos!









Just a little rant but you can't uncircumcise something. I hate that term it makes no sense. It makes circumcised the default which makes me want to scream. Intact or normal/natural is a much better way to say it.


----------



## Fellow Traveler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LavenderMae* 
Many of them aren't Americans and although I do wish intact celebrities would take a stand I guess I can understand them not wanting to. Hell we shouldn't even know if they have foreskin or not kwim.

There are some that have spoken out and for some reason I can't think of them right this minute, I'm sure someone else will chime in. I give them many kudos!









Just a little rant but you can't uncircumcise something. I hate that term it makes no sense. It makes circumcised the default which makes me want to scream. Intact or normal/natural is a much better way to say it.

I mostly agree with this though I should point out that I believe Ewan McGregor has discussed it on American daytime TV in interviews and has come down relatively hard on the practice, saying things along the line of: Not believing American's do this, It's not problematic, ect. ect. I am sorry but I don't have direct sources to cite but that is what I've read when it has come up. Other foreign celebrities have discussed it similarly but nobody has out right condemn it so far as I am aware (mostly just disbelief).


----------



## urchin_grey

Really, only one hobbit? I'm suprised that Billy Boyd is circ'd, he is Scottish.









And Michael Cera? He must be Canadian...


----------



## urchin_grey

Oh, and I'm pretty sure Ben Affleck has spoken out against it publicly.









Doesn't mean anyone has listened, though...


----------



## anony

Quote:


Originally Posted by *urchin_grey* 
Really, only one hobbit? I'm suprised that Billy Boyd is circ'd, he is Scottish.









And Michael Cera? He must be Canadian...

Yeah I heard Daniel Radcliffe was circ'd because he has a Jewish mother, but it's been debated. If Michael Cera wasn't, it would make sense because he's from Canada and also because (I looked this up a while back) his father is from Sicily (I think his name is Luigi or something) where it's not practiced. That adds up obviously.


----------



## thixle

Colin Farell has talked about it in his oh-so-bad-boy way as well. Think it was in PlayGirl? PlayBoy? Something about penis puppetry...

Yeah, Ben Afflec was circ'ed but has openly condemned it as barbaric.

And don't forget Dustin Hoffman (also circ'ed, but against it)! He talked about it on the Tonight Show with Jay Leno.


----------



## papercranegirl

I find it odd that Prince William is intact but there isn't a mention of Harry. I can't believe a parent would circ AFTER having left one son intact. Unless Harry chose to have it done later in life. Fill me in royal followers...

ETA: I really wish I hadn't read that list. There's too much hotness in it. Must think about something else...Must think about something else... BROCCOLI!







:

(ETAA: I'm leaving the dancing broccoli, even though it looks highly inappropriate now in this context. Think regular old boring Broccoli. Heck, think Cauliflower...anything other than that list...)


----------



## anony

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papercranegirl* 
I find it odd that Prince William is intact but there isn't a mention of Harry. I can't believe a parent would circ AFTER having left one son intact. Unless Harry chose to have it done later in life. Fill me in royal followers...

ETA: I really wish I hadn't read that list. There's too much hotness in it. Must think about something else...Must think about something else... BROCCOLI!








:

(ETAA: I'm leaving the dancing broccoli, even though it looks highly inappropriate now in this context. Think regular old boring Broccoli. Heck, think Cauliflower...anything other than that list...)

Im pretty sure Harry was left intact too. I don't think she was as perfect as everyone has made it her out to be, but Diana deserves major credit for being strong enough to buck royal tradition (going back almost 150 years) in favour of the social norm, which in England had become to leave intact.


----------



## mntnmom

Honestly, most intact guys don't think about it. My DH only had an opinion because he reads too much. Especially guys in "non circ" countries just consider it normal, and I doubt they think very much about other men's penii.


----------



## cherri0196

I didn't know about Dane Cook!! LOL. He's hilarious!!


----------



## bluetoes

Don't forget about John Leguizamo.

I think for most foreign born it's a non-issue. It certainly wasn't ever something DH and discussed before we lived in the US. I honestly never thought about it until I moved here and starting dealing with health insurance benefits at work. Ignorance is bliss. Once I realised what they do to babies here there was no turning back. I realized I hardly knew what circ'ed looked like because most of serious partners weren't done and having been with DH so long I didn't remember what a circ'ed one looked like!

I guess most people don't find it a topic to talk about while promoting their latest movie/album/show.


----------



## DklovesMkandJK

I love that Dane Cook is intact.

He's really popular now and I know a lot of younger guys love him. He is my favorite celebrity to 'out' as intact when discouraging circ.
(at least when talking to young people)

I talk about his penis more than he does!


----------



## urchin_grey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DklovesMkandJK* 
I love that Dane Cook is intact.

He's really popular now and I know a lot of younger guys love him. He is my favorite celebrity to 'out' as intact when discouraging circ.
(at least when talking to young people)

I talk about his penis more than he does!









Is he really that open about it? I wish my friends would have seen that, they are huge Dane Cook fans but they just had a little boy that they circ'd.









Oh, and I just remembered, Woody Harrelson has spoken out against circ as well. They even made a few jokes about it when he was on Will & Grace.


----------



## DklovesMkandJK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *urchin_grey* 
Is he really that open about it? I wish my friends would have seen that, they are huge Dane Cook fans but they just had a little boy that they circ'd.











AFAIK he is not very open about being intact, but a lot of his bits mention sex, masturbation and things like that.

I want to create a big blinkie for my mainstream boards that has scrolling pics of hot celebs like will smith, dane cook, colin farell etc. and have the last page say something like 'still think being intact will hurt him socially?'


----------



## Mandynee22

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cherri0196* 
I didn't know about Dane Cook!! LOL. He's hilarious!!


Is t bad that that makes him so much hotter to me now? LMAO... I kind of had a crush on him anyway.
Fred Norris on Stern is intact and the show has talked about it quite a few times. I was listening to the history and there was a show in '85 when they talked about it for a while, too. Stern said even then that he thought it was BS that it was more hygenic. I believe the quote was something about assuming that men can't shower daily and be just fine is silly.


----------



## gypsyhips26

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papercranegirl* 

ETA: I really wish I hadn't read that list. There's too much hotness in it. Must think about something else...Must think about something else... BROCCOLI!







:


----------



## asunlitrose

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DklovesMkandJK* 
AFAIK he is not very open about being intact, but a lot of his bits mention sex, masturbation and things like that.

I want to create a big blinkie for my mainstream boards that has scrolling pics of hot celebs like will smith, dane cook, colin farell etc. and have the last page say something like 'still think being intact will hurt him socially?'

OMG MAKE THAT BLINKIE!!! I'll use it and I'm sure many others will also!

I'd help but I'm blinkie-inept.


----------



## needhelpplease

Actor Alan Cumming has spoken out against circumcision. In fact I think he's the patron of a Genital Integrity group or something.

A lot of those on the list, circlist claims are circumcised or chose to be later in life (such as the royals)...I don't really believe them though but some of the ones on the intact web site I also didn't think were intact.

I heard from people who saw "Equus" (not the fake photos) that Daniel Radcliffe was intact.

Daniel Craig is down on the circumstitions list as being intact. Makes sense as he's British but in his two naked appearances in films he looked circumcised, it confused me. (If anybody wants to help me figure it PM me and I can tell you where to see pics)


----------



## bandgeek

Quote:


Originally Posted by *needhelpplease* 
Daniel Craig is down on the circumstitions list as being intact. Makes sense as he's British but in his two naked appearances in films he looked circumcised, it confused me. (If anybody wants to help me figure it PM me and I can tell you where to see pics)

Unless you can see the scar or discoloration typical of a circ, I would assume intact. Some men just have short foreskins.


----------



## needhelpplease

Could just be a short foreskin, I'm not experienced enough to tell. But it looked like you could see the glans (while flaccid obviously) in both movies.


----------



## JessicaS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *liliesandliars* 
- 1 "The King" (Elvis Presley)

You could put that two "The King"s were intact.

Yul Brynner was not circed


----------



## latinalonestar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *needhelpplease* 
Could just be a short foreskin, I'm not experienced enough to tell. But it looked like you could see the glans (while flaccid obviously) in both movies.

Maybe he pulled it back to look circed. My dh can do that.


----------



## missbuns

most of these people are from europe. guys who come from countries where no one is don't even think twice about it. it's no big deal...they have all of their penis, so why should it be?


----------



## tlh

I have heard Billy Crystal and Howard Stern both say they wish they hadn't been circumcised but no one really pays attention to them.


----------



## bugmenot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mandynee22* 
Is t bad that that makes him so much hotter to me now? LMAO... I kind of had a crush on him anyway.
Fred Norris on Stern is intact and the show has talked about it quite a few times. I was listening to the history and there was a show in '85 when they talked about it for a while, too. Stern said even then that he thought it was BS that it was more hygenic. I believe the quote was something about assuming that men can't shower daily and be just fine is silly.

Sal Governale is also intact. He and another cohort, Richard Christy, do so much involving "down there", you'd think they were either 5 or have an obsession, but they claim it's "for the show."

Anyway, while Howard is circumcised, he's spoken out against circumcision many times on the show. He has three daughters, but has said that if he ever had a son, he'd think long and hard about not doing it. (Maybe he said he wouldn't do it, but i'm not too sure.)


----------



## bugmenot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tlh* 
I have heard Billy Crystal and Howard Stern both say they wish they hadn't been circumcised but no one really pays attention to them.

Maybe in terms of the circ discussions, but a lot of people still listen to Howard Stern.


----------



## bluetoes

Of the baby celebrity variety, I wonder about Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie's boys. Their twins were born last night, a boy and a girl in France. They also have Maddox and Pax, their other boys. All were born in countries that leave their children intact. They seem like loving smart people, hope that applies to their children. I wonder if zahara was rescued from a culture that would have circumcised her?

It would be wonderful if they said something about it.


----------



## captainbryce

Two boys from Saved By The Bell (Mario Lopez & Mark Paul Gosselaar)
Brothers (Charlie Sheen & Emilio Estevez)
Singers (Ricky Martin & Prince)
and formen child star (Macaulay Culkin and presumably his brothers Kieran & Rory)

All have foreskin too...

http://www.whosdatedwho.com/lists/list_view.asp?ID=104


----------



## Night_Nurse

Welcome to the forum, CaptainBryce!


----------



## beka1977

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papercranegirl* 

(ETAA: I'm leaving the dancing broccoli, even though it looks highly inappropriate now in this context. Think regular old boring Broccoli. Heck, think Cauliflower...anything other than that list...)









:


----------



## Microsoap

Dedee Pfeiffer, Michelle's sister, is an outspoken Intactivist!







:

She was on an epsiode of 'Politically Incorrect With Bill Maher' when the topic went to circumcision discussion and she mentioned the human rights violation it is.

I hope she had some influence on her sister and brother David E. Kelley if _they_ were unsure about circ.









Also, actor Kyra Sedgwick is anti-circ. Her husband Kevin Bacon is very clearly circ'd (the movie 'Wild Things').


----------



## captainbryce

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Night_Nurse* 
Welcome to the forum, CaptainBryce!

Thanks! I'm not a mother (I'm a guy), but I have one who was against circumcision apparently!


----------



## eepster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *anony* 
Im pretty sure Harry was left intact too. I don't think she was as perfect as everyone has made it her out to be, but Diana deserves major credit for being strong enough to buck royal tradition (going back almost 150 years) in favour of the social norm, which in England had become to leave intact.

I thought Prince Charles was intact too. I would think the list had more to do with confirmation of intactness than being a fully inclusive list. I'm sure many people both famous and not don't show there penises or discuss them in public.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bandgeek* 
Unless you can see the scar or discoloration typical of a circ, I would assume intact. Some men just have short foreskins.

DS has a short foreskin with no over hang, his pediatrician forgot he was intact one time when she had just gotten back from maternity leave.


----------



## Katie Bugs Mama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eepster* 
I thought Prince Charles was intact too. I would think the list had more to do with confirmation of intactness than being a fully inclusive list. I'm sure many people both famous and not don't show there penises or discuss them in public.

Nope -- He's definitely circ'ed. It was done by the most prominent mohel in London at the time because they wanted someone very experienced.


----------



## anony

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eepster* 
I thought Prince Charles was intact too. I would think the list had more to do with confirmation of intactness than being a fully inclusive list. I'm sure many people both famous and not don't show there penises or discuss them in public.

DS has a short foreskin with no over hang, his pediatrician forgot he was intact one time when she had just gotten back from maternity leave.

Charles is most definitely not intact. Dating back to Queen Victoria, it has been customary for royals to be circumcised. At first, it was a Victorian-era mentality about how it cured this and that, was much cleaner, etc. Eventually it just became custom, even when circ fell out of favour in the UK. This downward trend eventually affected the royal family when Diana, not being rooted in such traditions, refused to let her sons be cut according to the wishes of their father and grandparents. Hopefully that spells the end of the circumcision custom amongst members of the royal family as well. There'd probably be a lot of head scratching if William or Harry ever revived the outdated practice considering they're intact like 95%+ of British men their age.


----------

